
BookBot: Mountain View library’s newest robot helper - rmason
https://www.siliconvalley.com/2019/03/09/meet-bookbot-mountain-view-librarys-newest-robot-helper/
======
jhbadger
From the video, this looks like it mostly uses sidewalks rather than streets
to get around. While I doubt that causes much problem given that there is only
one of these, I worry that if this sort of thing catches on, the sidewalks
will be filled with Google and Amazon robots ferrying packages and pedestrians
will lose the space.

~~~
justaguyhere
Tourists already clog the sidewalks (stopping every ten feet and striking a
pose for pictures) in NYC. Add robots to the mix, it is gonna be fun.

Maybe robots won't come to NYC, because of winter/snow? How is this thing
going to navigate a foot (or more) of snow (or slush/ice)?

